# Gc modifier - VALID CODE



## carolt (Feb 4, 2011)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF THE GC MODIFIER FOR TEACHING FELLOWS HAS CHANGED OR IS NO LONGER GOOD? WE ARE HAVING A TIME TRYING TO GET THIS MODIFIER PAST OUR SCRUBBER. THEY ARE SAYING IT IS NOT A VALID CODE???


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 5, 2011)

*GC Modifier*

A good resource for modifiers can be found in your state's Medicare intermediary web-site. There were updates to the modifier manual for Texas in 2011. This is the link if you want to take a peek.

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Training Manual/Modifiers.pdf


----------

